# K Factory Mini-t Ball Diff



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

Does anyone have an idea where the K Factory diff for the Mini-t can be purchased here in the USA?

K1722 K Factory Mini-t Ball Diff


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

ebay maybe? the best diff i think right now would be the mip ball diff part#1555 the screw and nut goes all the way threw the out drives so the out drives can't fall out while u r using cvds. the other that they r making the screw goes threw the center of thee diff threading into the 1 out drive then the othe just sets in there. just my 2 cents


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

needthat22 said:


> ebay maybe? the best diff i think right now would be the mip ball diff part#1555 the screw and nut goes all the way threw the out drives so the out drives can't fall out while u r using cvds. the other that they r making the screw goes threw the center of thee diff threading into the 1 out drive then the othe just sets in there. just my 2 cents


I've checked Ebay with no luck. I was looking at the MIP diff but just wanted lightweight and the K Factory quaility is awesome. 

I got a Slider for Christmas and was wanting to "hook it up". I've got a set of Titanium Racing Worlds CVD's, Lunsford Rods, Pins, Ball Studs, Graphite Towers, Losi Slipper, Futaba 3154 Digital Servo, and a Spektrum Micro Receiver on the way. I was thinking about a set of Losi Hardcoated shocks but may just go with the Gold shafts and keep the plastic bodies. 

Thanks for the input and any other suggestions or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------

